# Walkers log



## John Briggs

How many remember the walkers log streamed over the stern?

As a cadet we had to stream it and then hand it.
As a junior navigating officer (and also as a cadet) we had to go aft and read it at the end of each watch.
(On Indian crew ships the smell of the latrines and the galleys could be quite overpowering)
If I remember correctly (and the poor old memory is getting hazy) we also had to reset to zero at noon each day.


----------



## Varley

John Briggs said:


> How many remember the walkers log streamed over the stern?
> 
> As a cadet we had to stream it and then hand it.
> As a junior navigating officer (and also as a cadet) we had to go aft and read it at the end of each watch.
> (On Indian crew ships the smell of the latrines and the galleys could be quite overpowering)
> If I remember correctly (and the poor old memory is getting hazy) we also had to reset to zero at noon each day.


No need to tax the grey cells - go and look on EBAY - several on offer. I think the only time I have seen one streamed is, strangely, on an IOMSPC steamer many years ago. I've sailed on ships with the socket on the rail (Stbd aft - always?) but not in use - much like de-gaussing gear - seen, but not seen working.


----------



## stein

It was used and regularly read on my first ship in 1965. There everything considered as belonging to the deck crowd was on the starboard side. But the mate would not have been bothered by unpleasant smells I believe.


----------



## John Cassels

Was there not an electric plug to a socket on the inside of the rail for
a repeater to the chartroom. Semm to remember something like that 
though don't think it worked all that well .


----------



## China hand

Virtually every Bank boat I was on streamed a log, Blue Star also (a side streamer). I dug out a couple on the Chinese bulkies I was on, more to show the lads how to use it than anything, was surprised how good they were after a little bit of playing around with the length of line. Some of the registers were so stiff with gunk and verdigris that it took a week of coca-cola scrubbing before they could be put together and re-greased. A nice pacific time passer, and good to see it work on the next crossing.


----------



## slick

All,
The streaming it was essential to stream the log in a 'bow' that is the rotator went in last from the stern.
When it was streamed from the Starboard side ( Modern Tonnage!) there was a jumper line fitted to aid recovery.
We called the extra weights fitted in the log line 'frogs'.
I thought they were extremely reliable and once 'tuned' in were reasonably accurate.
Chernikeefs were another story....

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## E.Martin

*Spinner*

Have streamed a log many times late forties and fifties mostly while coasting, very handy to find how far you are from land.


----------



## Ian Brown

Used it regularly on Naess Louisianna. Once you had the correct length (different for light and loaded) it was pretty accurate. Had to watch if vessel stopped as it went vertical and was vulnerable to prop.
Tricky to recover at full speed as when the rotation was stopped at the ship rail it would keep twisting at the rotator and load the line up on top of the considerable drag so we would put it on the nearest winch drum end in wind it in under power.


----------



## chadburn

John Cassels said:


> Was there not an electric plug to a socket on the inside of the rail for
> a repeater to the chartroom. Semm to remember something like that
> though don't think it worked all that well .


That is correct John, although more Deck Dept I used it's readings for a number of purposes, from memory the Log Line should be wetted and stretched before use and that the length of the line is important in regards to the length of the ship.


----------



## kypros

Most vessels i sailed on streamed the log off the stern in the sixties as normal on long runs usually.KYPROS


----------



## joebuckham

Ian Brown said:


> Used it regularly on Naess Louisianna. Once you had the correct length (different for light and loaded) it was pretty accurate. Had to watch if vessel stopped as it went vertical and was vulnerable to prop.
> Tricky to recover at full speed as when the rotation was stopped at the ship rail it would keep twisting at the rotator and load the line up on top of the considerable drag so we would put it on the nearest winch drum end in wind it in under power.


in the thistle boats we had a harness with a spare fly wheel(Governor) attached and fully operational. when hauling the log, the clip on the still rotating line and rotator was clipped on to this the governor and the harnessee strode off up the deck until the rotator was up and down, no longer in the water and, voila, no kinks. we did'nt get paid very much but we were clever bastards(Hippy)


----------



## ninabaker

Only ever done in BP, in my time, as a cadets' exercise because it had to be signed off in the record books.


----------



## John Dryden

I,d bet there is more laid on the sea bed than resting on someones sideboard.


----------



## Cutsplice

I remember now, haul in and pay it out again rehaul it coil it down left handed wash it in fresh water, hang the line up. Some ships had a connection to relay the reading to the chartroom. I sailed on a few where the first wheelman on each watch read the log and told the OOW what the reading was, (ships with no Iron Mike and no relay facility).


----------



## John Briggs

John Cassels said:


> Was there not an electric plug to a socket on the inside of the rail for
> a repeater to the chartroom. Semm to remember something like that
> though don't think it worked all that well .


Quite right John. You have stirred the old grey cells.
I think the repeater worked well and the actual reading
of the log down aft was only for the pupose of ensuring
the repeater was working correctly.


----------



## woodend

Sailed with both types, starboard side and over the stern 'streamers'. Always found them 'reasonably' accurate. I have been trying to find out how the length of the log line, governer to rotator was calculated. Someone mentioned the difference in length light to loaded but this I do not remember we kept the same length for both I'm sure.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

John Dryden said:


> I,d bet there is more laid on the sea bed than resting on someones sideboard.


Methinks there were probably quite a few reposing in the bellies of great fish and whales! Vaguely remember there being a deep sea lead set up aft as well, although never actually used. (Night)


----------



## chadburn

As far as I remember the instructions that came with the Log stated what length of line should be used between rotator and governor for a given speed for that particular vessel.


----------



## joebuckham

speed was the governing factor for choosing length

10k 40 fath
15k 50-55
18k 60-65
20k 70-80
25k 100-120

to adjust for proved inaccuracy lengthening will usually be found to increase the register and vice versa


----------



## lakercapt

When bringing in the log didn't you pass he end out the other side to remove the kinks and when the rotor was on deck then haul it in and coil the line ??


----------



## ninabaker

lakercapt said:


> When bringing in the log didn't you pass he end out the other side to remove the kinks and when the rotor was on deck then haul it in and coil the line ??


That certainly rings a bell. The sort of thing learnt by heart for exams even if never done for real.


----------



## borderreiver

All the old Border boats had walker log we stream them on long passages, after a long voyage they took a long time to untwist.


----------



## John Dryden

Don,t remember any repeater to the bridge..all mechanical otherwise why go aft to read it?
Covered in salt and as an aid to navigation as always.


----------



## Varley

John Dryden said:


> Don,t remember any repeater to the bridge..all mechanical otherwise why go aft to read it?
> Covered in salt and as an aid to navigation as always.


I am sure some models had electrikery and a socket connecting to the bridge - I was Googling to see if this is where the 200 pulses per mile 'standard' originated but couldn't find that detail.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Couple of postings I agree with, The first wheelman had to scarper back aft to read the log before going to the bridge, however if the farmer was on his toes he already had the log reading which he laid on the next watch first wheel man ,when he gave him the shake, thus ensuring his watch buddy was relieved on time.Second the line was indeed fed out on the other quarter in order to take the turns out of it, however there was a system of feeding the "bight" of the line out on the opposite quarter untill one could "unlatch" the line from the fish when there was little or no pull on it, and then allow the whole line to run out and take the turns out of it, then one was obliged to coil said line in an anticlock(left handed coil)which made me wonder why, as the line was a round Sennet(s?) not laid up? The only left hand lay I ever came across on all the ships I was on were the lifeboat falls but that Kinda dates me


----------



## slick

All,
In my previous posting I referred to a 'jumper' line it should of course be a 'tripping' line!

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## China hand

Grab the governor, heave like buggery until you could get a turn on the warping winch, heave it in with two turns, unclip, feed it out on the other quarter, when you get the fish, pull the whole caboodle back aboard and coil it down in big, loose coils, hang it up to dry. First chance after open water "full away", stream the thing. 2nd Mate will already have played with the register and smeared it in that yucky orange/brown Log oil. Howzat guys? Memory OK?(Night)


----------



## Binnacle

When steaming in fog among bergs to rendezvous with a floating factory ship, without radar, gps or sights,it was an advantage having the log streamed from an amidships boom as there was less concern about fouling the screw or rudder when lying stopped or going astern. As you were sailing on DR the compass, log and DF were the only aids you had. As the log clock was on the bridge wing you didn't need to blow two blasts of your Acme Thunderer to get a reading.


----------



## John Briggs

Fascinating post Binnacle. Must have been some experience.


----------



## Klaatu83

During the time when I was a cadet we were taught how to operate a taffrail log, but we never actually used one. Years later I sailed on an old Victory Ship that actually included a taffrail log as part of her navigation equipment. Although I can't recall the name of the manufacturer, I believe that it was of original WW-II vintage. It was a beautiful-looking device, made largely out of brass, and neatly packed in the original wooden box. However, I never saw it used and, in fact, I suspect that it had never even been taken out of the box since it was new.


----------



## Davie M

Still use a small Walker when going a distance.


----------



## John Cassels

Nice one Davie !.

PS . Sold our boat nearly two years ago !.


----------



## greektoon

I remember streaming the log on a 1958 built tanker as a cadet in 1979. The SAL log was kaput. Knowledge of its use was still in the syllabus


----------



## oldman 80

lakercapt said:


> When bringing in the log didn't you pass he end out the other side to remove the kinks and when the rotor was on deck then haul it in and coil the line ??


Indeed you did - pass the end back to the sea as you hauled it in - taking the kinks out, - as you say.
And yes, after a bit of trial and error, getting the length of the line right, they were really quite accurate, and more than reliable as well.
In cases where they were streamed from the side rather than aft, there was a boom you swung out at right angles to the hull and stayed it off, fore and aft. There was a traveller on that boom, and you hauled the log line out on it, clear of the ships side.
Streaming from aft always was the more accurate option, I seem to recall.


----------



## Geoff Gower

*Walkers Log*

Yes - I remember too. As apprentice always had specific responsibility for reading at noon and recording distance run for the ships log. Did a couple of trips from USA to West Africa through Sargasso Sea and spent hours handing and clearing the rotor from weed, and needless to say, once in port always had to service the swivel mechanisms and polish the brass rotor. Ah those were the days ! ......(Scribe)


----------



## Seadog666

*Seadog666*

Having just joined, so to speak, am I alone in remembering the Walkers log as being streamed from the PORT quarter? (Brock's cargo ships, late 60s...) Golden days, and, yes, washed in FW and coiled left-handed...


----------



## Geoff Gower

Seadog666 said:


> Having just joined, so to speak, am I alone in remembering the Walkers log as being streamed from the PORT quarter? (Brock's cargo ships, late 60s...) Golden days, and, yes, washed in FW and coiled left-handed...


Aye aye sir them were the days!! over the port quarter or from a midship boom if on a posh ship,but was the rope not platted cotton??

.............(Whaaa)


----------



## John Briggs

Seadog, I only ever remember it streamed from the starboard quarter but
obviously quite a few members sailed with it streamed from rhe port side.

Maybe depended if the Mate was left or right handed.

All the ships I was on had fittings on the port side as well.


----------



## Split

John Cassels said:


> Was there not an electric plug to a socket on the inside of the rail for
> a repeater to the chartroom. Semm to remember something like that
> though don't think it worked all that well .


Did you have a gyro? The Forts did not (unless thay were added by the company). T-2's had them but the log was not connected.


----------



## Sheddy

I remember streaming the Walkers log as an Apprentice, and the readings were compared to the Noon positions.
But really, and this dates from the 1960's, it was a task completed as a way of getting a tick in your Apprentices Work Book.


----------



## Geoff Gower

Split said:


> Did you have a gyro? The Forts did not (unless thay were added by the company). T-2's had them but the log was not connected.


If there was - boy oh boy! you sailed on a posh up to date ship. My first 5 years was one a triple expansion steam engine tramp with no gyro or radar. On one occasion as a 16 yr old deck apprentice and keeping the 4-8 with the Mate,on way down the coast near Dakar, and just before dawn we were both startled by hearing a cock crow !! "hard a starboard helmsman" shouted the mate and we sailed 270 for a good thirty minutes before going back to 165>>(Scribe)


----------



## Geoff Gower

Geoff Gower said:


> If there was - boy oh boy! you sailed on a posh up to date ship. My first 5 years was one a triple expansion steam engine tramp with no gyro or radar. On one occasion as a 16 yr old deck apprentice and keeping the 4-8 with the Mate,on way down the coast near Dakar, and just before dawn we were both startled by hearing a cock crow !! "hard a starboard helmsman" shouted the mate and we sailed 270 for a good thirty minutes before going back to 165>>(Scribe)


no gyro the Temple Arch was built in 1938 and had few luxuries, and on a trip to New York in 1956 it was so cold we slept in clothes and great coats and the engine room telegraph m( worked by chains and cable) froze up and we docked at pier 56 Brooklyn under control of pilot but shouting engine orders down the speak-tube! Oh what fun!!!!(Scribe)


----------



## Biggles Wader

Used to stream the log on long passages on Bank Line ships.There was also the deep sea sounding leadline too,but I never saw that used.


----------



## Geoff Gower

Biggles Wader said:


> Used to stream the log on long passages on Bank Line ships.There was also the deep sea sounding leadline too,but I never saw that used.


Only used going up the Niger River delta to Sapele over the Bar at Benin.Felt quite a fool swinging it and shouting out the depth but the Old Man always said thank-you when we were safely across


----------



## crellintk

Varley said:


> No need to tax the grey cells - go and look on EBAY - several on offer. I think the only time I have seen one streamed is, strangely, on an IOMSPC steamer many years ago. I've sailed on ships with the socket on the rail (Stbd aft - always?) but not in use - much like de-gaussing gear - seen, but not seen working.


Having joined the IOMSPC in the sixties, I remember streaming the log on every departure. It may seem strange for a three-hour passage, but there was quite a good reason. Before the installation of the Liverpool Bar Light Racon, it was often impossible on the radar to pick out the echo of the Bar from the scatter of anchored ships in the vicinity, and there were (and still are) few prominent land features to confirm your position. In fog, it was obviously dangerous to proceed further into the river without this confirmation, so the log was carefully watched, and when it read (I think) 54 miles from the Isle of Man, the ship was stopped until the bar could be identified (sometimes by D/F).
As an additional check, most Masters kept a diary of total engine revs for certain tidal conditions and used this figure to check the log - again stopping the ship when the 'distance run' was reached. This was usually quite accurate, but it was still a happy day when the Bar Racon was installed!


----------



## charding

As a first trip cadet on the Ellerman's ship City of Oxford I streamed the log a little too early when leaving Southampton and wrapped it around the Calshott Spit light vessel. Not a very auspicious start to a career.

A couple of years ago I took my son to university in Southampton and on the side of the dock by Ocean Village stood the Calshott Spit light vessel, now a thing of interest for tourists. I looked and looked but could not find any trace of the line or spinner.


----------



## Ken Glasdir

*Walker log*

We always used the log aboard coasters in the late fifties/early sixties. That's all we had - the log and a magnetic compass, and as sailing between headlands called for accurate dead reckoning it was invaluable. First wheel read the log and reported to the skipper pr mate who logged it. Allowance had to be made for the tide as the miles recorded were 'through the water#,' not necessarily what you did 'over the land.' With speeds of only 8 or 9 knots the difference could be significant, especially during big springs.


----------

